# Razer Naga mouse being recoginzed as keyboard

## Twenynge

Just installed X (finally) and I'm having some difficulty getting my mouse to work.  It worked using the minimal install CD but is only be recognized as a keyboard in X (it has numbers where you're thumb usually rests).  Essentially, in twm the mouse cursor shows up in the middle of the screen but does not respond to movement of the mouse.  The "keyboard" buttons on the side of the mouse do function, however.  have a similar issue with my Logitec G35 headset being classified as a keyboard, but I'd like to focus on the mouse right now.  Below are some outputs regarding my hardware and config:

dmesg:

```

[    2.087510] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.127610] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.167681] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.207270] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    2.247223] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    2.286981] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.325920] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.364100] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.364107] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.402263] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.440547] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    2.482433] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.482437] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.482454] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf7ff6000

[    2.498452] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.498533] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.498534] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.498536] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.498537] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    2.498538] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.498725] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.498736] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.698661] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    2.859152] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    2.859153] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.859332] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.859403] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.062490] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.100038] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.100104] ata2.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.100118] ata2.01: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    3.119630] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3000HLFS-01G6U0, 04.04V01, max UDMA/133

[    3.119631] ata1.00: 586072368 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    3.140339] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AAKS-75A7B2, 01.03B01, max UDMA/133

[    3.140340] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    3.140344] ata2.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22LS30, 1.02, max UDMA/100

[    3.159111] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.159718] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.159793] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA   WDC WD3000HLFS-0 04.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.159966] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 586072368 512-byte logical blocks: (300 GB/279 GiB)

[    3.160019] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.160021] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.160051] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.179386] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.183722]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    3.184055] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.219313] ata2.01: configured for UDMA/100

[    3.219751] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA   WDC WD5000AAKS-7 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.219892] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    3.219958] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    3.219960] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.219980] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.221136] scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22LS30 1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.227661] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.227662] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.227786] sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.271879]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 sdb5

[    3.272241] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.309602] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    3.309604] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    3.309782] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.309851] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    3.389434] usb 1-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    3.504672] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0a15

[    3.504674] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.504675] usb 1-1.1: Product: Logitech G35 Headset

[    3.504677] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    3.508735] input: Logitech Logitech G35 Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/$

[    3.508839] hid-generic 0003:046D:0A15.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Logitech Logitech $

[    3.508874] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.508875] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.579623] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    3.692358] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=1532, idProduct=0015

[    3.692360] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.692361] usb 1-1.3: Product: Razer Naga

[    3.692362] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Razer

[    3.738266] input: Razer Razer Naga as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/inp$

[    3.738392] hid-generic 0003:1532:0015.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga] o$

[    3.739350] input: Razer Razer Naga as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/inp$

[    3.739473] hid-generic 0003:1532:0015.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Razer Razer Naga$

[    3.819863] usb 1-1.4: new low-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[    3.942361] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=04d9, idProduct=0702

[    3.942362] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.942363] usb 1-1.4: Product: USB Keyboard

[    3.950961] input: USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/i$

[    3.951054] hid-generic 0003:04D9:0702.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [USB Keyboard] on$

[    4.030073] usb 2-1.3: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    4.151317] usb 2-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=2897, idProduct=5200

[    4.151319] usb 2-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    4.151320] usb 2-1.3: Product: MONSTER DIGITAL

[    4.151321] usb 2-1.3: Manufacturer: Monster

[    4.151322] usb 2-1.3: SerialNumber: 07073A1B107F6577

[    4.152278] usb-storage 2-1.3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    4.152310] scsi4 : usb-storage 2-1.3:1.0

[    4.152414] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    5.151581] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Monster  MONSTER DIGITAL  PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[    5.152325] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 30949376 512-byte logical blocks: (15.8 GB/14.7 GiB)

[    5.153572] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    5.153574] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 2b 80 00 08

[    5.154823] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.221910]  sdc: sdc1

[    5.227271] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

...

[    8.994364] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    9.064552] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    9.132957] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

tg3                   128878  0

ptp                     6876  1 tg3

pps_core                5896  1 ptp

broadcom                6886  0

libphy                 17378  2 tg3,broadcom

coretemp                5462  0

kvm_intel             117997  0

kvm                   218141  1 kvm_intel

snd_usb_audio         101567  0

snd_usbmidi_lib        16477  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            15508  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          4548  1 snd_rawmidi

pata_acpi               3051  0

nouveau               785850  1

wmi                     7147  1 nouveau

video                  10980  1 nouveau

i2c_algo_bit            4543  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper         24381  1 nouveau

snd_hda_codec_realtek    35898  1

snd_hda_intel          25851  0

snd_hda_codec         103164  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

ttm                    51307  1 nouveau

freq_table              2252  0

dcdbas                  4752  0

drm                   202629  3 ttm,drm_kms_helper,nouveau

microcode               6457  0

processor              23460  0

thermal_sys            15418  2 video,processor

pcspkr                  1771  0

snd_hwdep               5205  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                60067  3 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          6210  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              15382  1 snd_pcm

snd                    49868  10 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_ra$

i2c_i801                8582  0

i2c_core               17254  5 drm,i2c_i801,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,nouveau

button                  4525  1 nouveau

xts                     2799  0

gf128mul                5282  1 xts

aes_x86_64              7271  0

cbc                     2464  0

sha512_generic          4832  0

sha256_generic          9644  0

sha1_generic            1838  0

libiscsi               31124  0

scsi_transport_iscsi    51835  1 libiscsi

e1000                  87249  0

fuse                   62450  1

nfs                    97919  0

lockd                  52926  1 nfs

sunrpc                148896  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   138177  0

multipath               5288  0

linear                  3191  0

raid10                 34489  0

raid456                49869  0

async_raid6_recov   1249  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1302  1 raid456

async_pq                3548  1 raid456

async_xor               2617  2 async_pq,raid456

xor                    10368  1 async_xor

async_tx                1758  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq               89350  2 async_pq,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  23468  0

raid0                   6627  0

dm_snapshot            23877  0

dm_crypt               12846  0

dm_mirror              11316  0

dm_region_hash          6223  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7474  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 68439  4 dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1424  0

hid_sony                5450  0

led_class               2907  1 hid_sony

hid_samsung             2789  0

hid_pl                  1360  0

hid_petalynx            1905  0

hid_gyration            2043  0

sl811_hcd               8991  0

xhci_hcd               82531  0

ohci_pci                2832  0

ohci_hcd               15945  1 ohci_pci

uhci_hcd               18809  0

aic94xx                63945  0

libsas                 55163  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  468486  0

crc_t10dif               959  1 lpfc

crct10dif_common        1292  1 crc_t10dif

qla2xxx               459364  0

megaraid_sas           72792  0

megaraid_mbox          23860  0

megaraid_mm             6888  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34433  0

aacraid                68628  0

sx8                    11021  0

DAC960                 62382  0

cciss                  44686  0

3w_9xxx                29218  0

3w_xxxx                20892  0

mptsas                 33241  0

scsi_transport_sas     21659  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  10485  0

scsi_transport_fc      39501  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                8232  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11398  0

mptscsih               16279  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                55092  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22073  0

dc395x                 26666  0

qla1280                19551  0

imm                     8787  0

parport                26491  1 imm

dmx3191d                9033  0

sym53c8xx              62076  0

gdth                   72141  0

advansys               44672  0

initio                 14940  0

BusLogic               18967  0

arcmsr                 24258  0

aic7xxx               104514  0

aic79xx               108695  0

scsi_transport_spi     17521  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     21726  0

3w_xxxx                20892  0

mptsas                 33241  0

scsi_transport_sas     21659  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  10485  0

scsi_transport_fc      39501  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                8232  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11398  0

mptscsih               16279  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                55092  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22073  0

dc395x                 26666  0

qla1280                19551  0

imm                     8787  0

parport                26491  1 imm

dmx3191d                9033  0

sym53c8xx              62076  0

gdth                   72141  0

advansys               44672  0

initio                 14940  0

BusLogic               18967  0

arcmsr                 24258  0

aic7xxx               104514  0

aic79xx               108695  0

scsi_transport_spi     17521  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     21726  0

sata_mv                23217  0

ahci                   22200  0

libahci                18581  1 ahci

sata_qstor              5036  0

sata_vsc                3953  0

sata_uli                2972  0

sata_sis                3621  0

sata_sx4                7928  0

sata_nv                18218  0

sata_via                7643  0

sata_svw                4261  0

sata_sil24             10111  0

sata_sil                7223  0

sata_promise            9759  0

pata_sl82c105           3621  0

pata_cs5530             4240  0

pata_cs5520             3606  0

pata_via                8308  0

pata_jmicron            2347  0

pata_marvell            2859  0

pata_sis               10302  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2177  0

pata_sc1200             2986  0

pata_pdc202xx_old   4406  0

pata_triflex            3151  0

pata_atiixp             4443  0

pata_opti               2753  0

pata_amd               10215  0

pata_ali                9069  0

pata_it8213             3394  0

pata_pcmcia             9732  0

pcmcia                 29283  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10783  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3244  0

pata_ns87410            2736  0

pata_serverworks        5108  0

pata_artop              4862  0

pata_it821x             8341  0

pata_optidma            4441  0

pata_hpt3x2n            5444  0

pata_hpt3x3             2984  0

pata_hpt37x            10952  0

pata_hpt366             5032  0

pata_cmd64x             6810  0

pata_efar               3526  0

pata_rz1000             2709  0

pata_sil680             4553  0

pata_radisys            2922  0

pata_pdc2027x           6251  0

pata_mpiix              2846  0

usb_storage            43102  0

usbhid                 22266  0

ehci_pci                3168  0

ehci_hcd               33194  1 ehci_pci

ata_piix               22383  2

libata                140639  53 ahci,pata_pdc202xx_old,sata_inic162x,pata_acpi,pata_efar,pata_opti,sat$

usbcore               133664  12 uhci_hcd,snd_usb_audio,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ohci_pci,snd_usbm$

usb_common              1504  1 usbcore

```

lsusb -v:

```

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1532:0015 Razer USA, Ltd

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x1532 Razer USA, Ltd

  idProduct          0x0015

  bcdDevice            2.00

  iManufacturer           1 Razer

  iProduct                2 Razer Naga

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations     1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

 bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength    93

         Report Descriptors:

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

 bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength    47

         Report Descriptors:

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

 wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

lspci -v:

```

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (r$

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0300

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f7ffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

```

kernel .config:

```

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8152 is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX88179_178A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_EEM is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_NCM=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_MBIM is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SR9700 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC75XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_SMSC95XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CX82310_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_KALMIA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_QMI_WWAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_INT51X1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SIERRA_NET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VL600 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=m

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_RTL8187_LEDS=y

CONFIG_ADM8211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_CARDS is not set

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_B43_SDIO is not set

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_N=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# HID support

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# CONFIG_UHID is not set

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

# CONFIG_HID_APPLEIR is not set

# CONFIG_HID_AUREAL is not set

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELECOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELO is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK=m

# CONFIG_HOLTEK_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_HUION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=m

# CONFIG_HID_ICADE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LENOVO_TPKBD is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ is not set

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=m

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=m

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAITEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=m

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

# CONFIG_HID_SPEEDLINK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_STEELSERIES is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=m

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THINGM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WIIMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_XINMO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB is not set

#

# USB HID support

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FUSBH200_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FOTG210_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_HCD_SSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_TEST_MODE is not set

```

I apologize for the code vomit; I know most of it is usless and I probably missed some useful information.  As an aside, is there a way to format this post so that the code sections are smaller and have scroll bars?  At any rate, does anybody have experience getting this device to work properly?  I followed the kernel settings listed on the gentoo evdev wiki page as best I could (I think some names have changed), so I'm at a loss right now.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

i also got Razer Naga 2014 and it is recognized as mouse and as keyboard too. it's normal.

```
$ xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Razer Razer Naga 2014                     id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Razer Razer Naga 2014                     id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Razer Razer Naga 2014                     id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

----------

## Twenynge

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> i also got Razer Naga 2014 and it is recognized as mouse and as keyboard too. it's normal.
> 
> ```
> $ xinput list
> 
> ...

 

I'm not worried about the keyboard part, the problem I have is that my mouse is NOT being recognized as a mouse, just a keyboard.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

 *Twenynge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not worried about the keyboard part, the problem I have is that my mouse is NOT being recognized as a mouse, just a keyboard.

 

Does your mouse work as mouse ?

And

```
$ dmesg | grep -i naga

[    2.935326] usb 3-4: Product: Razer Naga 2014

[    5.418095] input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/0003:1532:0040.0001/input/input4

[    5.418126] hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input0

[    5.418695] input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.1/0003:1532:0040.0002/input/input5

[    5.418724] hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input1

[    5.418867] input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.2/0003:1532:0040.0003/input/input6

[    5.418899] hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input2

[    7.114453] input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/0003:1532:0040.0007/input/input10

[    7.114488] hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0007: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input0

[    7.322161] input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/0003:1532:0040.0008/input/input11

[    7.322196] hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0008: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input0

[    7.529540] input: Razer Razer Naga 2014 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/0003:1532:0040.0009/input/input12

[    7.529573] hid-generic 0003:1532:0040.0009: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga 2014] on usb-0000:00:14.0-4/input0

```

----------

## Twenynge

No.  As stated in the first post it does not work as a mouse.  It does not work.

----------

## VoidMage

Does 'udevadm info' report the input node tagged as a mouse ?

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

Twenynge, post here

```
$ dmesg | grep -i naga 
```

Do you install razercfg ?

----------

## Twenynge

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> Twenynge, post here
> 
> ```
> $ dmesg | grep -i naga 
> ```
> ...

 

Didn't know I needed to.  I'll try that and post output tonight.

----------

## krinn

Do your 6 ports hub is powered?

----------

## Twenynge

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> Twenynge, post here
> 
> ```
> $ dmesg | grep -i naga 
> ```
> ...

 

The dmesg information you're requesting can be found in the dmesg output in my original post.  Here is the condensed version you've requested:

```

$ dmesg | grep -i naga

[    2.581031] usb 1-1.3: Product: Razer Naga

[    2.652349] input: Razer Razer Naga as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input4

[    2.652501] hid-generic 0003:1532:0015.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[    2.653558] input: Razer Razer Naga as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1/input/input5

[    2.653706] hid-generic 0003:1532:0015.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Razer Razer Naga] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input1

[   20.876943] input: Razer Razer Naga as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input10

[   20.877098] hid-generic 0003:1532:0015.0005: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

[   21.142202] input: Razer Razer Naga as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0/input/input11

[   21.142329] hid-generic 0003:1532:0015.0006: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer Razer Naga] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.3/input0

```

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Do your 6 ports hub is powered?

 

The the logs show the device being detected and, as stated in the original post, number keys work in X so I assume that the hub is powered.

----------

## Twenynge

Here are the relevant bits from Xorg.0.log:

```

[    42.593] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Razer Razer Naga (/dev/input/event1)

[    42.593] (**) Razer Razer Naga: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    42.593] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Razer Razer Naga'

[    42.593] (**) Razer Razer Naga: always reports core events

[    42.593] (**) evdev: Razer Razer Naga: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    42.680] (EE) evdev: Razer Razer Naga: Unable to open evdev device "/dev/input/event1".

[    42.680] (EE) PreInit returned 2 for "Razer Razer Naga"

[    42.680] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    42.680] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Razer Razer Naga (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    42.680] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    42.680] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    42.680] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Razer Razer Naga (/dev/input/event2)

[    42.680] (**) Razer Razer Naga: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    42.680] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Razer Razer Naga'

[    42.680] (**) Razer Razer Naga: always reports core events

[    42.680] (**) evdev: Razer Razer Naga: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    42.680] (--) evdev: Razer Razer Naga: Vendor 0x1532 Product 0x15

[    42.680] (--) evdev: Razer Razer Naga: Found keys

[    42.680] (II) evdev: Razer Razer Naga: Configuring as keyboard

[    42.680] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:$

[    42.680] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Razer Razer Naga" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    42.680] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    42.680] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    42.680] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

I installed razercfg then ran 

```
rc-update add razerd default
```

Is that all I need to do?

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-949486-start-0.html - here could be solution

----------

## krinn

 *Twenynge wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *krinn wrote:*   Do your 6 ports hub is powered? 
> 
> The the logs show the device being detected and, as stated in the original post, number keys work in X so I assume that the hub is powered.

 

Contrary to your assumption, a not enough powered usb device will be detect, just that some of its functionalities will not work as they should.

----------

## Twenynge

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-949486-start-0.html - here could be solution

 

Did that.  No luck.

----------

## Twenynge

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *Twenynge wrote:*   
> 
>  *krinn wrote:*   Do your 6 ports hub is powered? 
> 
> The the logs show the device being detected and, as stated in the original post, number keys work in X so I assume that the hub is powered. 
> ...

 

What's the test to see if this is the issue?  Try another port?  The mouse works perfectly on my Fedora partition.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Twenynge wrote:*   

> The mouse works perfectly on my Fedora partition.

 

Then see what flags are turned on in your fedora kernel or what modules are loaded

and then try to get them the same with gentoo.

I would look at everything dealing with usb, mice, etc and then check the difference between the xorg configs.

If it works on one then the other is likely misconfigured.

----------

## Twenynge

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

>  *Twenynge wrote:*   The mouse works perfectly on my Fedora partition. 
> 
> Then see what flags are turned on in your fedora kernel or what modules are loaded
> 
> and then try to get them the same with gentoo.
> ...

 

Yeah, I thought the same thing.  I'll give it a shot.  So much for the streamlined Gentoo kernel...

----------

